# Spain-Portugal.Whats the weather like where you are?



## 1happy (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi.
We are in Spain at Peniscola & for the week that we have been here the weather has been overcast/and or raining  
Is anyone getting good weather or at least some good days?
We been given the impression that nearly everywhere is having poor weather (for the time of year)  

Can anyone tell us that they are sweltering in their shorts & bikini,s :lol: 

OMG I now have a disturbing mental picture  of someone poised at their computer in the outer hebrides with the heating on full blast & an inappropriate dress code :lol: 

In anticipation...Catherine


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Currently in Granada having come back from Sierra Nevada. Its raining. Lightly.
We found Portugal weather a lot better than Spain


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

the weather here in morecambe is freezing but the sun is shining we have just been for a walk on the beach and was saying how we cant wait till march to sail down to spain and the good weather so will you all turn up your heaters and get the place warm for when we arrive thats if we can get there with out meeting all these bandits on the way ??

happy new year to you all 

tomnjune


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

Yes the weather is poor this year, But we do need Rain and lots of it !! 
Sorry for you who are here for just the weather , We had early snow Noviembre on our local montana and rain on and off since Octobre but Spring is on its way temps have moved up a bit, and it should start to get more settled for Febero which can be a hot month , then a little colder Marzo /Avril then it might not rain for 12 months, If you want to check the Estacion de tiempo for www.malagaweather.com .this is 15km inland from the Costa del sol and is at lake Vinuela.you can also see the Sierra Navada weather on this site.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi we had consistent rain for most of the time we were in Portugal, around the 26th Nov to arriving home just before Xmas............we only said last night that we haven't seen any rain since then back in the UK.

Some said it was unusual bad for the time of year etc but then one of the locals at a place we used to eat at said he can't understand why folk say that, and that for the time of year it was pretty normal so who knows.


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

Roquetas De Mar, Almeria, overcast and cool, odd few spots of rain.  
Shame 'cos when I got here last Monday it was warm and sunny. It must be me :roll: 

Pete


----------



## BIGLAD (Oct 8, 2007)

*Marbella*

Just drying up,wet but warm.Forecast for next few days same showers


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Evora Portugal arrived wednesday rain on and off ever since we have been here  :idea: but hey it is winter and it can only get better :!: can't it. I hope so I spent 2 hours this morning queing to get my fishing licence. 8) 8) 
Steve


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Weather Italy*

 Ciao tutti, just jumping on to take the opportunity of wishing all Buon Anno and Happy New Year.
If the rain in Spain falls mainly on the plain, in Italy at this time of year it falls mainly as snow everywhere.Ski areas are delighted of course, motorists and ordinary punters less so.
On the coastal strips it has been mainly wet and miserable, and sometimes very stormy, durng all of December, and so far Jan.
Winter is winter all over Europe and beyond,after all.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## legend654 (Mar 28, 2006)

Just spent the afternoon in the sun drinking beer at the social club in Isla Plana on the Costa Calida coast. Currently 16 degrees.

Guy


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I'd love to tell you all that the sun is cracking the paving here in North Wales . . 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
but I'd be telling a porky - its cold & damp


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

We are 16deg higher than where we used to live. Woodstock nr Oxford. New years eve we watched fireworks at midnight (In Torrevieja) and I only had a shirt without jacket on. Now I noticed it is a bit overcast but not very cold. So no complaints frm me.


----------



## 1happy (Jun 15, 2005)

*Weather*

Hi.
Just thought I would do an update :idea: 
The weather was nice enough today to go for a bike ride into Benicarlo & back, so I am really happy :lol: 
I need to explore at least once a week or cabin fever sets in 8O 
( :roll: or should that be motorhome fever :roll: )
Big thanks for all the replies  
Muchas Gracias from Espana
Catherine


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

hi catherine
which site are you on ,is that one near peniscola thats an 
area we are going to stay. as we have not been in that area before do you recommend it. we have bikes also.

tomnjune


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

Cabopina, Malaga
Weather all over the place here even in the same day! Not cold, though - mostly 14-16C during the day. Have tried most of the forecasters and they are all consistently wrong!
Patrick


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Wow keep talking I cant wait to get out there and warm my cold bones :lol:


----------



## 1happy (Jun 15, 2005)

tomnjune said:


> hi catherine
> which site are you on ,is that one near peniscola thats an
> area we are going to stay. as we have not been in that area before do you recommend it. we have bikes also.
> 
> tomnjune


Hi tomnjune.
We are at Camping Eden, Peniscola 
We like it for many reasons  
You can Cycle for miles along the promenade 8) 
The toilet blocks are very nice 
The reception staff a very very nice & helpful
There's a sink on every pitch !
The resort is typically spanish...no sign of fred's fish & chips (Yet!)
The Castle is imposing & we are told they filmed "El Cid" There :?:

I am sure others will add what they think of camping eden :wink:

Hi locovan.
There's of loads space "come on down" 8)

Regards Catherine


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

RE Weather malaga, the weather for malaga provincia and Axarquia can vary quite a lot because most is mountainous, its only the coastal strip thats more level ,Snow came early this year and we have had the log burner going since end of octobre, It threw it down this morning where we live , but its getting warmer now and Febero is normally up in the mid 20s of a day, but we do need Rain and lots of of it and if we dont get it now ,It might not rain till later in the year, I know its not what you wish to hear but our reservoir's are down to danger levels, try www.malagaweather.com. Try the ship tracker . This is our local Estacion de tiempo , run by Harry!


----------



## BIGLAD (Oct 8, 2007)

*UP DATE*

Clear blue sky in Marbella.


----------



## TonyF (Sep 1, 2008)

hi = we live near Denia - weather has been changeable but I'm still working in my Hymer outside and getting quite a sweat on in the sun.

Best website I've found for an accurate weather forcast for this region (down to town level!) is

http://www.comunitatvalenciana.com/eltiempo/el_tiempo_5.htm?prevision=3&zona=21&elemento=3511

Have a safe journey (we have just done it from St Malo - 2 weeks ago and avoided the high ground due to Snow - ie Sth France and turn right)


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

*Lagos Portugal*

Been here since November, weather has been wet/ damp but broken up by a few sunny days. Sat out Christmas and Boxing Day afternoons and its due to stay sunny for the next week. Typical temps 16 or so, dress code variable. BBQ'd last night.

Designer umbrellas can be useful as they can double as sunshades!

It does help though to be on site with hard roads, have heard of others locally as very muddy

Mike & Ann


----------



## mojo1 (May 1, 2005)

*anyone at benicassim*

Hi.Anybody at Benicassim this week. We're due to come down next week. Hoping its shorts and tshirts like it was last January.


----------



## aguilas389 (May 18, 2008)

Its getting better by the day. Today, Monday, a brilliant clear blue sky and the sun has been out all day. Forecast for Aguilas is:-
Tue 13th Slight Cloud High of 13
Wed 14th No Cloud High of 13
Thu 15th Slight Cloud High of 14
Fri 16th Slight Cloud High of 15
Sat 17th Slight Cloud High of 15
Sun 18th Slight Cloud High of 15
Mon 19th Slight Cloud High of 18
Tue 20th Slight Cloud High of 17
Then the next day its my birthday so hey who cares


----------



## BlackScorpion (Apr 30, 2008)

*Weather in Algarve*

Near Olhao, Faro, Algarve.

It has been cooler this year, compared to the last two , though it will only get better, about 15 degs.max. though clear blue skys.


----------

